# Free Selfpaced RFID Online Courses



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Dear All,


Signup at RFID4U hom page for free RFID basics and RFID & UID/DOD Compliances e-learning courses. 

 
RFID4U is a world leader in vendor neutral RFID learning solutions; we deliver a wide range of flexible training options, which can be tailored to your individual needs, RFID objectives and budget. Our training sessions are highly interactive, and participants receive personalized attention, as well as follow-up assistance in applying the new skills in the real world. 


We provide a wide range of courses from basic one-day RFID Made Easy course to advanced courses like four-day CompTIA RFID+ Certification training and five days RFID Software Integration training to meet the unique needs of different companies and individuals. The courses are combination of lecture, interactive demonstrations, and extensive hands-on lab exercises designed to provide in-depth understanding RFID technology. In addition we are offering online courses and self-paced/self-study training and education in key RFID topics. Our RFID instructor team is extremely qualified with years of RFID teaching experience in addition to hands-on current implementation experience. 


Regards,
Lesikar

http://www.rfid4u.com/services/freeelearning.asp


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SSooooo do you think police departments are gonna put radio frequency ID tags in criminals or something?


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Didn't a convicted wiseguy from East Boston already make that allegation against the DEA? I think the conversation was something like this, "your honor, my client is alleging that when he was shot in the buttocks and treated at Mass General Hospital, the DEA put a tracking device in him which ultimately led to him being located and this arrest in Arizona for cocaine trafficking"! Nice try, counselor!


----------

